# Bolt Action Rifles.



## ZODIAC (Nov 21, 2012)

Lets see your rig. Bolt Action Only Please.

Here is my rifle,

Remington 700 SPS Tactical
20" Barrel Chambered in .308

Apex Tactical Optic
Burris 30mm Medium Scope Rings
Weaver Bases
Blackhawk Locking BiPod

Since these images were taken i have added a bolt of muzzle break and i have a Detachable Magazine kit from Brownells not yet installed.


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 21, 2012)

I believe there is already a dedicated thread for this called "Let's see that shooter".


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am sure one of the mods will move/merge it to the other for you.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 21, 2012)

We already have a thread for gun pics.  Closed.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 21, 2012)

And fail because you are a cubs fan


----------

